# The Pompano are Here | STUD Pomps! VIDEO



## KyleForAwhile (Apr 9, 2018)

Video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGiZv3WHz4U :fishing:

Managed to get a couple Stud Pompano! Be sure to check out the adventure we had the other day including the Saltoogan Sqaud, Bama Beach Bum, and AnglerUp!

Hey folks thanks for watching i hope all of you enjoyed the video! In this episode me and the Saltoogan Squad teamed up on a trek in search of some Pompano. We were joined by two cool guest, the first being Bama Beach Bum, and the second being Anglerup. It was a cool experience to fish with these guys and i know we will definitely do it again here soon. I'm going to try and start getting a little more educated in the beach fishing world so i can make some cool videos for you all. Any tips would be appreciated! Tight lines folks!


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

nice video....that water looks fine....we have such a problem with water quality here on the treasure coast....we get good days, we get pompano....then we get weeks of dirty water...no fish.......we don't use shrimp , usually, due to the fact you will hook up whiting almost continuously.......so your reeling in the rigs too much.......nothing like a big pomp on light gear!.....


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Enjoy the enthusiasm from this young feller. We should all be that happy to fish.


----------

